# Tbol 50mg / day. Any good?



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Rea thru a lot of posts with dosages varying from 40mg - 100 mg per day. Has anyone done 50mg per day and what results should I expect. This is my first time dabbling with the dark side. Will be training 5 days a week. Taking in around 280g protein a day and around 200 - 300 g carbs


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Most ppl recommend going in higher(80-100mg) but see how get on, can always increase the dose if you feel its not working.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

just start with 80mg mate


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

If thats you in your picture start on 80mg. Don't **** around with 50mg at your size.


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm only bout 12stone 10 in that.So not that big. Bout 13 the now. Just money. Could prob afford 60mg / day at the most. 50 no good at all?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

teflondon said:


> I'm only bout 12stone 10 in that.So not that big. Bout 13 the now. Just money. Could prob afford 60mg / day at the most. 50 no good at all?


Go for it mate, as long as its decent Tbol you will be ok with that dose


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

5lb in 7 days? Pretty impressive. I was hopin for half a stone lean gains over 6 weeks at 50mg. Is the tbol stronger than I think?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

If this is first ever cycle, you have virgin receptors mate, they will be loving the Tbol. my first cycle was awesome.

What brand are you using?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

teflondon said:


> 5lb in 7 days? Pretty impressive. I was hopin for half a stone lean gains over 6 weeks at 50mg. Is the tbol stronger than I think?


if your looking for that kind of gain mate why not go with dbol, much cheaper aswell


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Pro chem tbol I've got my hands on. Very first course for me. So hopefully good gains. Not keen on the associated side effects of dbol. Mainly hair loss. But not keen on bacne and bloat


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Start at 80mg minimum. I've done a TBOL only cycle and had to take it up to 100mg before I felt anything and i'm a small guy.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

teflondon said:


> Pro chem tbol I've got my hands on. Very first course for me. So hopefully good gains. Not keen on the associated side effects of dbol. Mainly hair loss. But not keen on bacne and bloat


Dbol doesnt cause hairloss mate, acne maybe but that depends on person to person, if your looking for big gains like you mentioned above you may get there easier with dbol, tbol at 50mg a day wont do much IMO


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

I ran tbol at 80mg with only sides being headaches in the first week. Very good compound thats gives amazing pumps and hardness. You will love tbol. Good luck


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

teflondon said:


> Pro chem tbol I've got my hands on. Very first course for me. So hopefully good gains. Not keen on the associated side effects of dbol. Mainly hair loss. But not keen on bacne and bloat


That was my first cycle PC Tbol 70mg, 12lb gain altogether and was slightly leaner looking, I used tbol as hair loss was a concern for me and lost none during all 3 cycles.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

80mg is where you want to start, 50mg is to low IMO

It's your 1st cycle mate, make the most out of it.


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Are the effects on the liver and lipids with tbol temporary?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mate im gonna get barbecued for this but start off on 50mg and see for 2 weeks how you like it, my self im only using Tbol at 50mg ED along with my test and Tren , the Tbol is giving me such massive pumps on 50mg its painful to be honest.


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Tryin it on 50 for a couple of weeks see wat it's like. Then may bump it up a bit


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

What pct are you doing and at what point are you starting and finishing ?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Arrggh a couple of weeks on 50mg is such a waste of time and money. Everything seems to be underdosed these days anyway.


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> What pct are you doing and at what point are you starting and finishing ?


Still to read up on that. Dunno wat is best clomid or nolva... Read that any one of these would do.


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

rectus said:


> Arrggh a couple of weeks on 50mg is such a waste of time and money. Everything seems to be underdosed these days anyway.


A waste of money as in no gains at all?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

teflondon said:



> A waste of money as in no gains at all?


I don't think you'll notice it, but there is no definites in this game my friend. We are all different, and so is the gear the labs sell. It's tempting to run it low, I understand, i've been there, but for me it was a waste of time and money. It's only when I took the dose up that I started to feel it and by then my cycle was over and it was all for nothin


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

rectus said:


> I don't think you'll notice it, but there is no definites in this game my friend. We are all different, and so is the gear the labs sell. It's tempting to run it low, I understand, i've been there, but for me it was a waste of time and money. It's only when I took the dose up that I started to feel it and by then my cycle was over and it was all for nothin


How did your PCT feel if your cycle wasnt that great.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

teflondon said:


> Are the effects on the liver and lipids with tbol temporary?


Yes mate, liver is one of the most resilliant organs in the body, tbol @100mg, 8 weeks is absolutely nothing compared to a fortnight in Magaluff mate. Its when the liver is pushed over a lot longer that problems occur, it has no break and cannot repair the damage. Think about alcoholic drinking 9 ltrs FrostyJack for a few years, even then damage can be reversible.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

cult said:


> How did your PCT feel if your cycle wasnt that great.


I half did it, took 1x Nolva a day for a couple of weeks and that was that.


----------

